# Can you mix different birds?



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

Is it possible to keep two different types of birds in the same cage? 

I already have a budgie, but would love a canary. But dont have space to permanantly have two cages. 

So basically is this possible/advisable?


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

It's better not to mix birds in a small cage. Except for some small species of finches such as Bengalese Finches, Zebra Finches, Silverbills and various manakins. There are people who have kept Budgie & Canaries sucessfully together in a small cage, but generally their does tend to be problems at some point. I know Budgies to kill or bite the toes off Canaries, so I think it would be better not to mix them together in a small cage.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks for the reply. yeah that seems to be what im hearing about, that the bigger birds tend to bully the smaller ones, and pecking and so forth. 
best not to chance it i think!!


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, I have an aviary that has zebra finches, silverbill, diamond doves, tiger finch (red munia) and budgies, and they all live happily and peacefully, the trick is, get the budgie as young as possible so that it gets used to other species of birds. My birds in the aviary are not bullying each other due to the space they are given, the diamond doves had even breeded and produced three generations so far, and the female is still sitting on two eggs now!! The bigger the cage, the better things are.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i already have a budgie, he is three. so it would have been introducing a canary. his cage is pretty big, but not enormous. i think il just stick to the budgies just now! hehe.


----------

